# does lava rock increase ph?



## sandiegofishy (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a new tank i'm cycling for some cichlids (still planning stocking). Here is a pic of the rock setup. Its a 50 gallon tank. Lava rock is ok looking, but it doesn't seem to raise my ph too much. Also i don't know if this is dense enough or not. My ph (from api master test kit) from my reading is around 7.8, but i would want it around 8-8.2 hopefully. Does lava rock increase the ph? Or should I switch to something like slate, or what else to increase my ph?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

I've replied to your other post aswell no lava rock won't raise your ph neither will slate you would need limestone but as you've already said your water is hard any way so don't sweat about the ph.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

That lava rock is really bothering you isn't it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I actually like the looks of the lava rock but if you don't care for it, choose something else.

I also agree that your pH is just fine where it's at. A stable pH is preferable to trying to adjust it all the time.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

i was thinking the same thing. a nice tan color background and some plants tied to the rocks and BAM youve got a beautiful tank. just my two cents GL in your choices.


----------



## henrythefishguy (Feb 22, 2015)

use baking soda. look it up


----------

